# Hip-Hop Is DYING!!



## cassino420 (Nov 18, 2008)

"Hip-Hop is Dead". I know NAS said it first but, I really feel like these rappers get some money and disrespect the music totally. How many of you loved Wayne, and now hate him? Posted this thread to find out how yall feel about this topic.


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 18, 2008)

i never cared really for to much rap, only because i dont like how people glorify how cool they are and only discuss how gangster they are...i could frankly not care at all

but i do like some rap, cypress hill, wu tang, pharcyde, mc eiht, etc.


----------



## thesmokering (Nov 18, 2008)

The rap thats about real life is good, but i am so sick of rap based on samples of pop songs, and that whole consumerism shit like fancy cars etc


----------



## Therion (Nov 18, 2008)

Hip hop is dying!?!?!?


Holy shit, there is a god..........


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 18, 2008)

Therion said:


> Hip hop is dying!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Holy shit, there is a god..........


 
yeah I know.. FINALLY.. I'mma tell ya, I would rtather see disco make a global resurgance than I had see hip-hop go on another day.. 

It's one thing for Pac or somebody to get up and say some real shit, ya know.. but this fuckin wayne and ying yang twins and all that shit.. I mean come on? How many songs about hoes do we need? 

My fdavoriote is when they get a group of rappers to make a song, and everybody stays on point, ya know.. they're rapping about the struggles of life or losing a boy, and all the sudden the lil jon of teh group speaks up and all teh sudden it went from the struggle to gettin head in the back seat and smokin dope, bastin caps and fuckin folks up.. lol.. 

I dunno.. I realise alot of people listen to rap for the music.. but do you ever really stop and hear what they're telling you? I dunno.. maybe it's m,e.. I was raised in a small town where family values and respecting your fellow man (or woman for that matter) meant something... now day's.. it's all about gettin over on anothe rnigga, fuckin this bitch and shootin the club up.. i dunno.. I sometimes wonder if I even belong in this world when I look around


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 18, 2008)

good go reggae!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 18, 2008)

hip hop aint dead well commercial hip hop is and has been for years! how long can cypress rap about blunts and the hood eeerrrr till they released the metal crossover failure album... even one of my favourite rappers (snoop) has gone the way of the hasbeen, man seeing him dressed in a sequened turban WTF doing euro pop rap wank aaaagggggh the UK is where its at hip hopwise now the standard has gone up and up to the point where US rappers are weak in comparison check out braintax or YouTube - speakers corner meets end of the weak pt 1 its in 6 parts but stig and syntax are probably the cream of uk hip hop right now worth a listen is stig's album 'the homeless microphonist' if you like real hip hop that is not this blunts bitches hoes n talentless shmoes...


word


----------



## cassino420 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have always listened to hip-hop...It always was able to get me through stressful times in life, but with this new shit Im gettin more stressed!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 18, 2008)

I hate when rappers are actually from rich places when they say their from the ghetto and act all hard and they aren't real thugs like 2pac or bone thugs or some shit you know? lol. thats my piece. like sean kingtston claimed he was from jamaica in his music and then later we found out he was actually from new york or something.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 18, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> I hate when rappers are actually from rich places when they say their from the ghetto and act all hard and they aren't real thugs like 2pac or bone thugs or some shit you know? lol. thats my piece. like sean kingtston claimed he was from jamaica in his music and then later we found out he was actually from new york or something.


 
He is from Jamaica.. Jamaica queens new york...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 18, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> He is from Jamaica.. Jamaica queens new york...




really????? fuck lol they lied to meeeee.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 18, 2008)

Lolll well i failed that on my part. and i'm done so proceed. lol.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 18, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> really????? fuck lol they lied to meeeee.


 
lmao.. yeah.. I used to say the same thing "hey.. the fucker's not even from jamaica.. what tha fuck" and then I found that out.. but still.... he should prolly clarify since he walks aroudn with that fucked up acscent.. does anybody know if he really talks like that?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 18, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> lmao.. yeah.. I used to say the same thing "hey.. the fucker's not even from jamaica.. what tha fuck" and then I found that out.. but still.... he should prolly clarify since he walks aroudn with that fucked up acscent.. does anybody know if he really talks like that?



LOL. i know that one got me! hah. at least i'm not alone now =/ 

i have no idea, thats why i didn't believe it


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 18, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> LOL. i know that one got me! hah. at least i'm not alone now =/
> 
> i have no idea, thats why i didn't believe it


 
lol.. naw, definatley not alone... it seems like I seen him on MTV and he was talking normal.. I dunno,... I don;t know what teh deal is.. dont he know you aint gotta lie to have friends?..lol..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 18, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> lol.. naw, definatley not alone... it seems like I seen him on MTV and he was talking normal.. I dunno,... I don;t know what teh deal is.. dont he know you aint gotta lie to have friends?..lol..



i know he tries to sing like that it seems. i donno i guess he doesn't! i don't like his music anyways.


----------



## Tizzle312 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hip Hop is not dying , its not even wounded 
its alive and will always be alive, its just changing like every music in every generation
trust me on this


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 18, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> lol.. naw, definatley not alone... it seems like I seen him on MTV and he was talking normal.. I dunno,... I don;t know what teh deal is.. dont he know you aint gotta lie to have friends?..lol..


apparently some people do ;p


----------



## nvirgo79 (Nov 18, 2008)

for people that love HIP_HOP but think it's dead checK out{ Aesop Rock, Cool Calm Pete, Cannible OX, EL-p,,,,the labe that these guys are on is called DEF JUX.. Aesop Rock is the best... theres another guy named Sage Francis that is dope.. and theres a guy in Havelock, NC named Major that is dope.if you know him tell him Hoagie said spit something.....one


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 18, 2008)

nvirgo79 said:


> for people that love HIP_HOP but think it's dead checK out{ Aesop Rock, Cool Calm Pete, Cannible OX, EL-p,,,,the labe that these guys are on is called DEF JUX.. Aesop Rock is the best... theres another guy named Sage Francis that is dope.. and theres a guy in Havelock, NC named Major that is dope.if you know him tell him Hoagie said spit something.....one




i love sage francis, and atmosphere, and yeah =)


----------



## nvirgo79 (Nov 18, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i love sage francis, and atmosphere, and yeah =)


 
Aesop Rock, makes those guys looks wack.


----------



## Tizzle312 (Nov 18, 2008)

atmosphere is alright if u guys like the underground stuff may be u'd like someone 
like Necro or Cage


----------



## nvirgo79 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tizzle312 said:


> atmosphere is alright if u guys like the underground stuff may be u'd like someone
> like Necro or Cage


Necro is OK.. i'm tell you guy.. Aesop Rock is in a class of his own. Get high sit back and listen.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 18, 2008)

hip hop rite now is like this:
there are these guyz on the block who is always known 2 have dat fiya, that real good shit, that haze that northern lights that kush, those r ur good rappers, now these kids want everything these guy has worked for but can't compete, so they start spraying htheir weed with bugspray, and lacing it with other shit, these are ur fake rappers tryin 2 front what their puttin out as good shit and people have jumped on the bandwagon leaving the other guys on the corner like WTF? but like in the streets, when people realize what the guys who have been spraying their weed (covering their wack hip hop up with gimmicks and repetitive slogans) have been doing they are going to fuck them up and go back 2 the dealers/rappers who have dat fiya, who have been there the whole time but u just had 2 look 4 and still had sum loyal followers, and i personally can't wait 4 that day 2 come


----------



## mahlye (Nov 18, 2008)

hip hop isn't dead..Mainstream hip hop has really gone downhill though. there are excellent rappers and hip hop artists out right now


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 18, 2008)

Rap died with tupac, biggie, and the wu-tang clan. What everyone is left with is hip hop and that shit aint worth a damn. Its a bunch of shit with minute long chorus and 10 seconds worth of rapping that doesnt actually rhyme they just say the words funny so it sounds like it works. I had respect for rap in the early 90s but i have none for the no talent punks that make millions for nothing.


----------



## mahlye (Nov 18, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> Rap died with tupac, biggie, and the wu-tang clan. What everyone is left with is hip hop and that shit aint worth a damn. Its a bunch of shit with minute long chorus and 10 seconds worth of rapping that doesnt actually rhyme they just say the words funny so it sounds like it works. I had respect for rap in the early 90s but i have none for the no talent punks that make millions for nothing.


you need to look underground; hip hop did not die with pac and biggie...


----------



## DND (Nov 18, 2008)

IMO, Hip Hop is not dead and will never die...it's evolving as everything does. Many may say it's not what it used to be and that is true. As individuals we tend to like what we like and become set in our ways, but that doesn't mean something you dislike is dead. I do agree that mainstream hip hop is defiantly not my style, some catch my attention every now and then, but that's it. Buy the newest Nas record and LISTEN to the lyrics and tell me hip hop is dead.


----------



## DND (Nov 18, 2008)

My favorite song off Nas's "Untitled"...

Testify.

[Nas Talking] 
Wanna dedicate this joint right here 
To Johnason, Jackson, and George Jackson 
Peace to those brothers 
Wanna shoutout my man "sherm the worm" 
80 years 
Come home nigga 
Come homeniggas 
Uh 

[VERSE 1] 
I just burnt my American flag 
And sent three cracker Nazi's to hell and I'm sad 
Uh, I'm loading tefs in my mag 
To send these red neck bigots some death in a bag 
Choke him out with his confederate flag; I know these devils are mad 
Little rap fans that live way out in safe suburbia 
Would you stand with me, a United States murderer? 
Huh? 

[Nas talking] 
Would you testify? 
You buy my songs 
You buy my songs 
But would you ride with me? 
You understand my struggle 
That's what you claim, right? 
Well get your aim right 
And get your game tight 

[Verse 2] 
Don't buy my songs, ya'll don't roll with it 
Come into concerts, singing hoe and shit 
F**k ya'll little little hoe bitches, 
I don't need ya'll, I'll go gold with it 
I heard ya'll was downloading it (huh,) 
Like I'm ya man who be exposing shit (hehe,) 
Like uh, William Cooper, who told you the pale horse is the future 

[Nas talking] 
Would you testify with some realness like that? 
I think you scared (hehe) 
I don't think you prepared 
Yeah 
You know what I'm asking you? 
Do we know what I'm asking you? Hahaha 
Wow 
Wow


----------



## HIPHOPHEAD666 (Nov 18, 2008)

Lyricists like Rhyme Asylum are bringing real raw hip-hop back!

Check out 'Smoke screens and pipe dreams' - YouTube - Rhyme Asylum - Smoke Screens And Pipe Dreams

thas suttin to blaze to foreal!!

www.myspace.com/rhymeasylum


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 18, 2008)

hip hop died with bigie and 2pac homie, oh well tho


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 18, 2008)

what the fuck ever, that Nas is lame as hell. This is the real Nas back in the 90s before everyone started to suck balls.


YouTube - Nas - The Message


----------



## Tizzle312 (Nov 18, 2008)

how can anyone say hip hop died ? hip hop only gets bigger and better each year 
yeah pac and big were the best of their time but hip hop will never ever die 
mark my words hip hop is the music that never dies ..........you watch our kids will 
be bumpin that shit ... theres no way in hell that genre could die


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 19, 2008)

thats what they said about disco...

to an extint you're right.. it'll never die because it, like disco, has a place in the club.. it's good booty music.. but I think the over-all of hip-hop is slowly dying out.. but it'll always be played in the clubs and shit.. but it's popularity is dying.. people are starting to find ity lacks substance.. and personally.. no disrespect intended,, but I feel like anybody can rap.. it takes lyrical talent.. but the music is simple to produce... where as MUSIC is meant to be played by real muscians.. ya know.. people who play instruments and sing..



Tizzle312 said:


> how can anyone say hip hop died ? hip hop only gets bigger and better each year
> yeah pac and big were the best of their time but hip hop will never ever die
> mark my words hip hop is the music that never dies ..........you watch our kids will
> be bumpin that shit ... theres no way in hell that genre could die


----------



## mahlye (Nov 19, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> thats what they said about disco...
> 
> to an extint you're right.. it'll never die because it, like disco, has a place in the club.. it's good booty music.. but I think the over-all of hip-hop is slowly dying out.. but it'll always be played in the clubs and shit.. but it's popularity is dying.. people are starting to find ity lacks substance.. and personally.. no disrespect intended,, but I feel like anybody can rap.. it takes lyrical talent.. but the music is simple to produce... where as MUSIC is meant to be played by real muscians.. ya know.. people who play instruments and sing..


hip hops popularity is not dying out. Anyone whose making comments like that...I have no idea where you're coming from. From what I see with my own eyes and from what I can extrapolate from experience, hip hop is still extremely popular and getting bigger. New rappers are coming up that more and more people are hearing about as time goes by. Producing has been gradually improving; DJs and producers are becoming very experimental. Hip hop is the heart of the block, you know? as long as we have the steaming sidewalks and inner cities, we'll have a hip hop culture and thus hip hop will survive even through this dry spot where it all lacks substance or it doesn't sound the same or whatever. This is just a new generation of hip hop and there will be another one when the time is right. Companies are going to milk this style out (the weezy/t pain garbage) until they realize that the money is going because people are tired of it. that's going to be a while because when new joints drop, people are on it. it won't just stay in the club - ever, period. I'm from NY and live in Philly right now; I see people walking around freestyling and they come out of no where; cyphers on the corner; the hip hop scene, especially Phillies, blowing up and bringing on newcomers. even back in the small town I grew up in people have fun by freestyling because there's nothing else to do.

and being able to rap well is harder than it may seem.


----------



## fukdapolice (Nov 19, 2008)

Everybody that says hip hop is dead/dying is probly older than 20 y/o.

If you ask sum1 under 20 y/o they probly love every song that comes out.

I dont think hip hop is dying... its just i am getting older, and the music that coming out now is completely dif than what i grew up listening to. I dont listen to anything new, I listen to the music that came out in 1998 - 2001 era.. bascially LYRICAL music with hard beats. lil wayne is NOT a lyricist... he raps, he can flow... but his words are so fuckin wack! if hes lyrical, then i should be a rapper cuz i could sell a million records rappin stupid shit like him. and wayne is NOT hip hop - hes HIP POP.

dont listen to the radio stations, they cater to the younger generations. if you dont fuk wit all the gay music, make your own mixes and play em in your car. i havent listened to the radio in at least 5 years.

theres real hip hop out there... you jus gotta find it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2008)

oh how i wish HIP POP was dying...


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 19, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> thats what they said about disco...
> 
> to an extint you're right.. it'll never die because it, like disco, has a place in the club.. it's good booty music.. but I think the over-all of hip-hop is slowly dying out.. but it'll always be played in the clubs and shit.. but it's popularity is dying.. people are starting to find ity lacks substance.. and personally.. no disrespect intended,, but I feel like anybody can rap.. it takes lyrical talent.. but the music is simple to produce... where as MUSIC is meant to be played by real muscians.. ya know.. people who play instruments and sing..




but disco only lasted like 10 years. and how long since rap? like the late 80s and its still going extremely strong and alot of it is wayyy better. its just not AS good since 2pac and his kinda peoples but there'll just be more people and more rap and i don't think its gonna die..
ahahhaa
=)


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 19, 2008)

well people under 20 like it because its cool to like it. When they get out of high school they start to realize what the fuck was i listening to? They realize its a bunch of untalented hacks that dont deserve the money they get for the trash they put on a record.


----------



## hom36rown (Nov 19, 2008)

Mainstream hip hop(if you can even call it that) is dead, and has been for a while, theres still a lot of good underground shit though


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 19, 2008)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh how i wish HIP POP was dying...


----------



## riolman (Nov 19, 2008)

Who cares what they are talking about. It's just a song. If its something you can nod your head to, or a good tune to just relax and smoke to, why does it matter how ridiculous the lyrics are. Does anyone give a shit about what is being said in other genres? I listen to a lot of heavy metal along with rap and metal talks about murder and killing to so what is the difference?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 19, 2008)

riolman said:


> Who cares what they are talking about. It's just a song. If its something you can nod your head to, or a good tune to just relax and smoke to, why does it matter how ridiculous the lyrics are. Does anyone give a shit about what is being said in other genres? I listen to a lot of heavy metal along with rap and metal talks about murder and killing to so what is the difference?


if u jus care about the beat jus download the instrumentals, but i dnt want to hear one interchangeable hip-pop song after another that is str8 garbage. it matters how crappy the lyrics are cu then that means any retard can do it and that our musik is of a lower class than others, i also sometimes liek coming accross a song that makes me think or gie me a respect for the artist, i dnt want to hear yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu CRANK DAT SOULJA BOY

i dnt listen 2 metal whatsoever, but the difference somewhat is that alot of metal songwriters, talk about necrophelia, dead bodies, satan, kind of stuff i jus dnt want 2 hear


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 19, 2008)

do u consider Murs hip hop ?.. cuz im hooked on his shit... usually im a gangsta rap guy.. but idk.. starting to head towards hip hop


----------



## mahlye (Nov 19, 2008)

YouTube - T-Pain (Feat. Ludacris) - Chopped N Skrewed (Offical Video)

even though this is t-pain...It's still good in my opinion. you've officially been chopped and screwwweeeeed! I'll have that stuck in my head all night.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

well I'll be damn everyone is on 2pac and Biggies jock.

Go look up some underground or something.

2pac wasn't even the best IMO.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweet mother marry and joseph is it true?!!Never been a fan of hip-hop ,but hey ,isnt it ironic we get a black pres and hip hop is dying crayyzzeeee world we live in,holy [email protected]#$ pile of munkey nutz goddam!!


----------



## Rodlan (Nov 19, 2008)

TECH N9NE is the hardest rapper alive. Listen to some of his music he is extremely musically and lyrically talented, always on point.

Here are some of my favorite songs you guys should check out.

YouTube - Tech N9ne - Trapped In A Psycho's Body - I'm Trapped in a Psycho's Body. - This song is deep as hell listen close.

YouTube - tech n9ne i'm a playa - I'm a Playa - Just one of my favorites haha.

YouTube - Tech N9ne: One Good Time - One Good Time - Really good song off his newest album.

YouTube - Here I Come - Tech N9ne - Here I Come - This song is BUMPIN.


----------



## haveacigar91 (Nov 19, 2008)

listen to some old weezy... the song bm j.r. of tha carter is str8 fire


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
[youtube]0Owh5QKo9zY[/youtube]


----------



## haveacigar91 (Nov 19, 2008)

hell yea man... any of his shit where he really keeps it hood is amazin

[youtube]E5kIiaRv1is[/youtube]
lil wayne ft. capo - get real gangsta

[youtube]S7RKggEIQMY[/youtube]
lil wayne - spitter

[youtube]qgIv4lZxpxA[/youtube]
birdman ft. lil wayne - neck of the woods
(look out for birdman on this track, he actually manages to never rhyme at all in his verse)


----------



## Tizzle312 (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah weezy is a beast ,
i used to listen to him before he blew up and never thought that 
hes gonna be the hottest shit in music but as much as i hate to admit 
it wayne is the best out 

hes crazy though like his new shit is like rock 
like this 

YouTube - Lil Wayne - Eat You Alive [The Drought Is Over 6]
"EAT YOU ALIVE"


----------



## mahlye (Nov 19, 2008)

too bad Wayne isn't even hood. He's not a gangster and there is even a song where he articulates that what he says isn't true in it's entirety.

and I also disagree that he is the best out. He has some banging songs out, don't get me wrong; but that's from back in the day. Most of his lyrics for the most part are just random and have no direction. even lyrics about bitches, guns and money have consistency and direction for other rappers. and also I'd like to note that he didn't blow up until people started ghost writing for him.


----------



## DND (Nov 19, 2008)

Rodlan said:


> TECH N9NE is the hardest rapper alive. Listen to some of his music he is extremely musically and lyrically talented, always on point.
> 
> Here are some of my favorite songs you guys should check out.
> 
> ...



LMAO @ Tech 9... are you serious? Never liked his style.

And to whoever said the new Nas is weak, you're entitled to your opinion. But I have to ask...have you ever liked Nas? Because he hasn't really switched up his style, just the beats.


----------



## mahlye (Nov 19, 2008)

Rodlan said:


> TECH N9NE is the hardest rapper alive. Listen to some of his music he is extremely musically and lyrically talented, always on point.
> 
> Here are some of my favorite songs you guys should check out.
> 
> ...


Nah he's hot but he isn't the hardest out. Philly hip hop is blowing up though. check out meek, oschino, cassidy, etc. gillie is old news that nigga needs to retire.

YouTube - meek mills - Do Dat Dere (feat. Gille Da K - Flamers (Hosted - just try to listen to this and not at least bob your head, that beat makes my whole body move. and meeks flow is nice (delivery wise, mostly) and oschino eats that shit up.

YouTube - meek mills - In My Bag Remix (feat. Gillie - Flamers (Hosted - it's the remix but it's pretty tight, I hear it a lot in the clubs here.

YouTube - Cassidy - Spittin' (Commin' @ Murda Mook & Cyssero) - this song goes HARD

If I have to post every great hip hop artist out right now it would take me forever. these honestly arent the best but I don't feel like looking for more, but I will if anyone asks.

and also, murda mook and people battling are doing their thing and doing good things for hip hop. hip hop is NOT dead lol. pac and biggie are the kings though, no doubt.


----------



## Tizzle312 (Nov 19, 2008)

mahlye said:


> too bad Wayne isn't even hood. He's not a gangster and there is even a song where he articulates that what he says isn't true in it's entirety.
> 
> and I also disagree that he is the best out. He has some banging songs out, don't get me wrong; but that's from back in the day. Most of his lyrics for the most part are just random and have no direction. even lyrics about bitches, guns and money have consistency and direction for other rappers. and also I'd like to note that he didn't blow up until people started ghost writing for him.


Man you got this shit twisted....noone ghostwrites for wayne 
it was wayne that was ghostwriting for people back in 2001 word
get ur facts straight my lil homie , i know for a fact that wayne and eminem 
wrote madd shit for rappers back in 2001
and yeah i know waynes not hood but hes a monster no matter what anyone says


----------



## mahlye (Nov 19, 2008)

Tizzle312 said:


> Man you got this shit twisted....noone ghostwrites for wayne
> it was wayne that was ghostwriting for people back in 2001 word
> get ur facts straight my lil homie , i know for a fact that wayne and eminem
> wrote madd shit for rappers back in 2001
> and yeah i know waynes not hood but hes a monster no matter what anyone says


no get YOUR facts straight. Gillie wrote a lot of the carter 1 from what I understand; if not that entire album, he did ghostwrite for him. that's his claims but of course waynes publicist denied those claims...But his crew and even waynes boys say that it's true.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Nov 19, 2008)

Lil Wayne? Do you "fans" of his actually listen to his lyrics. The dude rhymes words with the same exact words. Seriously... that's not rapping. Listen to how often he does it. It's ridiculous. This guy is the first rapper to inherent a career from his daddy. How do you even compare this joker with greats like Pac, Biggy, Nas, and Jay-Z? The dude's not hard. He grew up rich. How ghetto can he be?


----------



## Tizzle312 (Nov 20, 2008)

mahlye said:


> no get YOUR facts straight. Gillie wrote a lot of the carter 1 from what I understand; if not that entire album, he did ghostwrite for him. that's his claims but of course waynes publicist denied those claims...But his crew and even waynes boys say that it's true.



im not trying to be disrespectful to you or anything man but 
u gotta get YOUR facts straight, Gillie da kid had nothing NOTHING to do with the carter 
wayne wrote ALL the songs to the carter and 1 track for birdman's 
album
i cant believe you thought gillie wrote a lot of carter 1 , he wrote nothing 
on carter 1
seriously dog i know what im talkin about


----------



## Rodlan (Nov 20, 2008)

Honestly if your hating on tech n9ne then you just can't comprehend what it is that makes up a great rapper. He isn't only a great rapper but just a great musician in general. The only difference for most people? Tech N9ne isn't talkin about bullshit he is talkin about real shit... I can relate to almost every song. Being a Nigga raised on 17th Street no Holds bar but made it to and through college by selling trees... I smoked a blunt with tech n9ne before he was big and was just as hard then as he is now...

Whoever suggested those "club" hits against tech n9ne... HAHAHA Tech N9ne lyrically and musically dominates them i'm sure. Maybe we should have a poll after everyone listens to the music from both sides.


----------



## cassino420 (Nov 20, 2008)

Rodlan said:


> Honestly if your hating on tech n9ne then you just can't comprehend what it is that makes up a great rapper. He isn't only a great rapper but just a great musician in general. The only difference for most people? Tech N9ne isn't talkin about bullshit he is talkin about real shit... I can relate to almost every song. Being a Nigga raised on 17th Street no Holds bar but made it to and through college by selling trees... I smoked a blunt with tech n9ne before he was big and was just as hard then as he is now...
> 
> Whoever suggested those "club" hits against tech n9ne... HAHAHA Tech N9ne lyrically and musically dominates them i'm sure. Maybe we should have a poll after everyone listens to the music from both sides.


I dont really like tech9 either, his lyrics are good but his style I dont wanna listen 2.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tizzle312 said:


> im not trying to be disrespectful to you or anything man but
> u gotta get YOUR facts straight, Gillie da kid had nothing NOTHING to do with the carter
> wayne wrote ALL the songs to the carter and 1 track for birdman's
> album
> ...


he did do some shit on C1 but weezy killed C1 with C2, so shows how much gillie really did.


----------



## mahlye (Nov 20, 2008)

Rodlan said:


> Honestly if your hating on tech n9ne then you just can't comprehend what it is that makes up a great rapper. He isn't only a great rapper but just a great musician in general. The only difference for most people? Tech N9ne isn't talkin about bullshit he is talkin about real shit... I can relate to almost every song. Being a Nigga raised on 17th Street no Holds bar but made it to and through college by selling trees... I smoked a blunt with tech n9ne before he was big and was just as hard then as he is now...
> 
> Whoever suggested those "club" hits against tech n9ne... HAHAHA Tech N9ne lyrically and musically dominates them i'm sure. Maybe we should have a poll after everyone listens to the music from both sides.


Let me check out his other music, I still think that he isn't the best or hardest out but I'll listen to more songs and see if I can agree with you on some basis. those club hits are hot...and meek mills is real talk just like tech. oschino vs. tech lol I wonder who would win..


----------



## xmissxaliex (Nov 20, 2008)

i love tech n9ne!


----------



## Rodlan (Nov 20, 2008)

Also, possibly the fact that I live a Tech N9ne lifestyle makes me love him more, haha. Maybe not THE hardest but hes my favorite rapper tho!


----------



## Rodlan (Nov 20, 2008)

Hahaha I think Oschino just landed into my top 5 rappers.


----------



## graveyjobriath (Nov 20, 2008)

there is actually some really good hip-hop out there and im not talking about southern/gangster/east-west coast rap.
artists like immortal technique, cannibus, jedi mind tricks, illuminati, diabolic, semp rokka, talib kweli, argyles, atmoshphere, devin the dude and others


----------



## riolman (Nov 21, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> if u jus care about the beat jus download the instrumentals, but i dnt want to hear one interchangeable hip-pop song after another that is str8 garbage. it matters how crappy the lyrics are cu then that means any retard can do it and that our musik is of a lower class than others, i also sometimes liek coming accross a song that makes me think or gie me a respect for the artist, i dnt want to hear yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu CRANK DAT SOULJA BOY
> 
> i dnt listen 2 metal whatsoever, but the difference somewhat is that alot of metal songwriters, talk about necrophelia, dead bodies, satan, kind of stuff i jus dnt want 2 hear



Any retard can do it huh? Well were is your milli at? I'm not sure any dumbass could do what lil wayne is doing. Regardless of what you think about his music you can't deny that he made some smart moves. If it was really as easy as you wanna make it out to be then i think we would all have an album out by now, I mean do you see how rich rappers are? If you could do the same thing as them, then why aren't you famous?


----------



## Rodlan (Nov 21, 2008)

Winning the Main Stream rap game is all about who you know...


----------



## mahlye (Nov 21, 2008)

Rodlan said:


> Hahaha I think Oschino just landed into my top 5 rappers.


yeah not only is Oschino a talented artist; he's real.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 22, 2008)

ice cube's new album(RAW FOOTAGE).
just as good as any dr dre albums.
BEST ALBUM I HAVE HEARD IN A LONG TIME AND I HAVE 104 R.A.P. ALBUMS FROM A-Z.
(and who is tech9 a machine gun or a want to be rapper/newbie/kid).
.
LUDACRIS.


----------



## pokey (Nov 23, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> I would rather see disco make a global resurgence


You and me both. Guess house will have to do till then


----------



## corysnowboards (Nov 23, 2008)

I will not listen to any hip-hop that is about cash, money, hoes or the combination of the 3.


I can't see how girls like this shit either, its like there being verbally degraded and they love it. wtf. .... Im gonna fuck your ass and you better swallow my cum bitch, wtf.


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hip-Hop expired in 1992 after Kriss-Kross (daddy mack make you jump jump beleive dat!), but the consumers of hip hop are still buying and the "artists" are still using the "insert gangst lyrics here" formula. I know most genres of music show signs of repetition but most hip hop is just like the same fucking song over and over.


----------



## smppro (Nov 23, 2008)

Hip Hop is already dead and rock and metal isnt far behind it. Classic rock is the only thing i can listen to these days


----------



## mahlye (Nov 23, 2008)

tech n9ne is garbage. just throwing that out there


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 23, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahah.
R.A.P. is dead.
don't think so.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 23, 2008)

here's some really good stuff:
YouTube - Lupe Fiasco - Switch

he's metaphors r so deep u ave 2 listen 2 the song a couple of times 2 appreciate how good he is

YouTube - Lupe Fiasco - failure (full version)


----------



## mahlye (Nov 23, 2008)

I forgot all about lupe..that guy can flow. he's so good


----------



## Willie North (Nov 23, 2008)

All that shitty Snap music is whats killin rap
but you still got the rappers that still come hard wit it


----------



## Tizzle312 (Nov 23, 2008)

I HATE LUPE FIASCO straight up garbage just like Kanye West


----------



## mahlye (Nov 23, 2008)

don't even compare lupe to kanye or make any comments on hip hop from here on out because I'm not sure they can be taken seriously now.


----------



## saynotothebs (Nov 23, 2008)

who cares about hip hop, why dont luda or jayz or anyone of them, give me loan to go to to college, i will pay them back the money with interest once i get a job...im sure you spent more on a car,chain,partys,basketball teams....


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Nov 23, 2008)

The real problem lies in the numbers. Popularity kills everything eventually when it gets too popular. Think about in 1990-99 in the prime days of hip-hop, there where probably a total of 10,000 MC's globally, now every other person selling a gram of dro thinks they are thugs and rap stars, and the total MC population has risen to over 5 million at least.

When you get the popularity, you loose the individualism and rarity of the art and it gets saturated with shit. Not to mention it's 99% looks and style rather than actual talent in all genres of music it's not just hip-hop dying it's all music.

Just think of it this way if every other person in North America had a diamond studded presidential Rolex, then they wouldn't be shit because they loose the rareness and come a dime a dozen. Plus the fact that there are no topics left to rap about they have all be dissected numerous times.

Rap use to be : Original, artistic, looks didn't matter, rare, new.

Rap today : Slapped together Mr. Potato Head rappers that are generically put together by record lable A&R's, used up topics, exaggerated gangsterism to the fullest, nothing rare about it, population is 10 fold, ect..........ect.....


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 24, 2008)

Tizzle312 said:


> I HATE LUPE FIASCO straight up garbage just like Kanye West


u are no longer allowed 2 speak first of all chances are lupe went over u're head, but then u grouped him with kanye? i mean i dnt hate the man but kanye west? the guy whose been making alternative rock song the last couple of months?

that's a problem too, hip-hop is turning into pop and rock songs but only being considered as hip op becaue the artists are black now THAT'S a problem


----------



## cassino420 (Nov 30, 2008)

BobMarleySpliffs said:


> The real problem lies in the numbers. Popularity kills everything eventually when it gets too popular. Think about in 1990-99 in the prime days of hip-hop, there where probably a total of 10,000 MC's globally, now every other person selling a gram of dro thinks they are thugs and rap stars, and the total MC population has risen to over 5 million at least.
> 
> When you get the popularity, you loose the individualism and rarity of the art and it gets saturated with shit. Not to mention it's 99% looks and style rather than actual talent in all genres of music it's not just hip-hop dying it's all music.
> 
> ...


I agree with you to an certain extent but, I dont think that everything has been said because, music alot of times is the artist life. Honestly I think all we need is a MC who does it from the heart, has decent morals and connects with the people. Sounds like a lot to ask for I know but it can happen....right?


----------



## storm22 (Nov 30, 2008)

10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 murder1 lyric at your door


----------



## flatrider (Nov 30, 2008)

good let it go


----------



## Jungleman (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry Hip Hop is death already.New school is shit..I am sick watching those cracked black monkeys !!!!..........Where is Break Dance old school beat street shit like that.!!!?Just memories


----------



## cassino420 (Nov 30, 2008)

Jungleman said:


> Sorry Hip Hop is death already.New school is shit..I am sick watching those cracked black monkeys !!!!..........Where is Break Dance old school beat street shit like that.!!!?Just memories


 
I wont even get upset with your stupidity! How about you go start some more ignorant threads dumb ass!


----------



## Jungleman (Nov 30, 2008)

Man i did not mean it i am not racist!!!!!My favorite music is just black,i am gypsy -original gypsy!!Bro i am just sick of junkies and shooting!!Look my brother this is my favorite song..Look this guy how he playing on Piano (he is Jesus !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvxMpm4DwI0 Please delete your post i think its not fear...


And here is the best raper on this FUCKING world!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0kfx7RjjoU I love it





cassino420 said:


> I wont even get upset with your stupidity! How about you go start some more ignorant threads dumb ass!


----------



## cassino420 (Dec 4, 2008)

Jungleman said:


> Man i did not mean it i am not racist!!!!!My favorite music is just black,i am gypsy -original gypsy!!Bro i am just sick of junkies and shooting!!Look my brother this is my favorite song..Look this guy how he playing on Piano (he is Jesus !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvxMpm4DwI0 Please delete your post i think its not fear...
> 
> 
> And here is the best raper on this FUCKING world!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0kfx7RjjoU I love it


 
Either way, you sounded ignorant on you previous posts...Now your just actin plain stupid, you word holds no weight. lol.


----------



## Jungleman (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont care what you think about me guys.If i am do something bad I am sorry all on RIU!!!




cassino420 said:


> Either way, you sounded ignorant on you previous posts...Now your just actin plain stupid, you word holds no weight. lol.


----------



## mahlye (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone who still thinks hip hop is dead uhm...

AZ, the roots, gza and the rest of the clan, papoose, must I go on?


----------



## suedonimn (Dec 6, 2008)

*Hip Hop don't stop and it won't stop...*

*Go here: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=37138873*

*Smoke a joint and listen to "What's the Meaning", then "Deep Rooted". Hip Hop is alive and well. I like all kinds of music, as long as any lyrics are conscious. Music from accapella to zydecco it is all good.*


----------



## BobMarleySpliffs (Dec 6, 2008)

> Honestly I think all we need is a MC who does it from the heart, has decent morals and connects with the people. Sounds like a lot to ask for I know but it can happen....right?


No doubt bro, there are still a handful of mc's out there but not the dudes you hear on the radio, some street dudes just rapping for the love of it on the corner are still out there showing some heart, but like I was saying if they blow up and get popular with a little cash they lose that heart over time.


----------



## mahlye (Dec 6, 2008)

check this out guys. interesting documentary about hip hop and freestyling.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHMUnzllrcI


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 7, 2008)

hip hop is dying?


go beat off to Run DMC and stop whining


----------



## cheebamonkey (Jan 1, 2009)

*Jedi Mind Tricks - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeVIugzMGhM&NR=1
murs - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzQuxHQY-_M
masta ace - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPZ2-FVcM3M
rakim - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Tg7YEHHMc
necro- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw3vfLCPZk8
goretex (sick beat)- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuIB7FrCakI&feature=PlayList&p=AA67D58CBF3F8FE1&playnext=1&index=21
biggie- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzT9vOHuZm0
big l - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzyaAuPh1lE
andre nickatina - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFF1qX1O0ok
cypress hill - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiWB6S4YfOM
**the perceptionists -* *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYMwahoMdBA
one be lo - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BVcb7SlyUA&feature=related
outerspace - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYLbjLF08lU
del the funkee homsapien- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Q9Dn2gIq2c
hieroglyphics - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rjo0AR0k34
immortal technique(llistened to all his stuff but this song never gets old) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrBRJVGLRPo
ice cube - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aAbOgdbTbM
swollen members ( locals from vancouver) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHgl8y2YVDw



i can't listen the radio at all, unless its rock and i used to never listen to rock, but when i have my ipod or at home i only listen to rap and hip hop i hope you enjoy the above listen music, some of my favorite, not the shit on the radios these days!!! haha and im a white boy.. im glad i know what real rap is not what most people listen to, lastfm helped me find most of these rappers, i suggest u use it, its great
*


----------



## amsterdayum (Jan 3, 2009)

hip hop as a trend is dying but people who are real fans of it will stick with it its been around for a long time its not going anywhere


----------



## jfgordon1 (Jan 3, 2009)

[youtube]_1SHrg6mbBY[/youtube]

This kid is amazing... enjoy


----------



## cheebamonkey (Jan 3, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> [youtube]_1SHrg6mbBY[/youtube]
> 
> This kid is amazing... enjoy



please tell me how the fuck you understand this kid??? lol


----------



## Immortalica (Jan 4, 2009)

Good. I hate rap.


----------

